# Wren



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2019)

We have a 20 week old female called Wren and just today seems to have bumps on her coat. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not always, but in young ones it's normally puppy dermatitis. Puppy dermatitis is normally tiny bumps, and hives are normally larger bumps.
Most allergies in dogs don't show up till around 6 month old.


----------

